# 06 GTO big problem



## drftmonkeyauto (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok so i have a gto drift car, and today we where running it and it was fine, we shut it down to take a break and get some food, when i came back i put the keys in and i got nothin, the headlites come on the dome light comes on, BUT i have no power to the gauge cluster, the ignition switch turns, but it wont do anything, kinda like the ignition switch has no power, i checked all the fuses and cant find any bad, anyone that can help it is greatly appreciated...


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

battery? alternator

i had similar problems with my VY l67.

car would be fine, run hard, turn it off. next time i went to start it, it wouldnt.

turned out to be a faulty regulator on the battery causing a lack of charge on the battery...


----------



## drftmonkeyauto (Nov 21, 2009)

nope the rest of the car has power, headlights tail lights, basically its just the gauge cluster and the ignition/engine


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sounds like a bad relay.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yup...maybe the starter relay. Find it and tap on it some while someone tries to start he car!


----------



## drftmonkeyauto (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah but would that cause no power to the gauge cluster?


----------



## drftmonkeyauto (Nov 21, 2009)

just so you guys know, i found the problem, well first off the battery fuse was blown, and after replacing it the problem still existed, i pulled the bcu and took it apart, found a buned tracer, resoldered it and not the cars back to good.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wonder how a trace burned? keep an eye for a short somewhere, if the batt fuse blew......should probably be directly related.


----------

